# L'Arsenal su Aubameyang



## Kurt91 (12 Marzo 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato Metro.co.uk, l’Arsenal avrebbe inserito sul proprio taccuino di mercato il 23enne attaccante franco-gabonese di proprietà del Saint-Étienne ed ex rossonero. Su di lui c'è anche l'interesse di Roma e Fiorentina.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

L'abbiamo ceduto per 4 spiccioli.Forse era meglio tenerlo un altro po',quantomeno vedendo la sua attuale valutazione.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Marzo 2013)

Quale dei 4?


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2013)

questo e un problema che arriva spesso.
li cediamo troppo presto.

come matri o astori per esempio.
non dico che li dovevamo tenere per sempre ma almeno il prezzo sarebbe stato molto molto piu alto


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

Certo che se cercano Aubameyang stanno proprio messi male.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Certo che se cercano Aubameyang stanno proprio messi male.


.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Guardate che non è mica male questo ragazzo, non sottovalutatelo cosi tanto.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guardate che non è mica male questo ragazzo, non sottovalutatelo cosi tanto.


Ok, ma un tempo l'Arsenal avrebbe usato un Aubameyang come porta borracce, al massimo


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guardate che non è mica male questo ragazzo, non sottovalutatelo cosi tanto.



Non dico che sia scarso, ma una squadra di vertice dovrebbe puntare ad altro.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

L'Arsenal raramente ha comprato grandi attaccanti, piuttosto ha preso giovani che lo sono poi diventati, questo Auba non è poi tanto diverso dall'acquisto standard dell'Arsenal.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Non dico che sia scarso, ma una squadra di vertice dovrebbe puntare ad altro.



Perchè l'Arsenal negli obiettivi stagionali da quando è una squadra di vertice!?


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè l'Arsenal negli obiettivi stagionali da quando è una squadra di vertice!?



Quel che dici è vero, ma sinceramente Aubameyang lo trovo lontano anche dagli standard del tipico giovane che compra l'Arsenal.


----------



## robs91 (12 Marzo 2013)

L'anno scorso ha fatto 18 gol quest'anno è già a quota 17.Sono curioso di vederlo in un campionato più probante.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quel che dici è vero, ma sinceramente Aubameyang lo trovo lontano anche dagli standard del tipico giovane che compra l'Arsenal.



Ti faccio qualche esempio di alcuni attaccanti comprati dall'Arsenal? 

Giroud e Chamak dal campionato francese, due che non hanno fatto niente di meno di quello che sta facendo ora Aubameyang in Francia.
Van Persie, un ragazzino che poco più di 10 reti aveva fatto in Olanda, che solo 6-7 anni dopo ha reso per un grande giocatore.
Henry, giocatore che aveva totalmente fallito alla Juventus. 

E Aubameyang non sarebbe in linea con questi acquisti?!


----------



## rossovero (12 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti faccio qualche esempio di alcuni attaccanti comprati dall'Arsenal?
> 
> Giroud e Chamak dal campionato francese, due che non hanno fatto niente di meno di quello che sta facendo ora Aubameyang in Francia.
> Van Persie, un ragazzino che poco più di 10 reti aveva fatto in Olanda, che solo 6-7 anni dopo ha reso per un grande giocatore.
> ...



Io ci aggiungo anche Adebayor


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque un 24enne non è più un giovane.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque un 24enne non è più un giovane.



Vabbè io cosa sono allora? Un nonno?


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè io cosa sono allora? Un nonno?






Nel calcio dai !


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Vabbè comunque un calciatore di 24 anni non sarà più giovanissimo, ma rimane comunque giovane.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Marzo 2013)

Non è un brocco Aubameyang. E' stato ceduto per troppo poco, l'abbiamo regalato completamente. In Francia sta facendo vedere delle buone cose. Non dico che lo vorrei al Milan sia chiaro, ma avremmo potuto ricavarci di più dalla cessione.


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Il Saint Etienne l'ha riscattato per un milione se non sbaglio, peccato.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Col senno di poi chiaro si dica cosi, ma per un giocatore come Aubameyang per il quale avremmo potuto ricavare molto di più ci sono 50 giovanotti che abbiamo venduto ed hanno fallito.


----------

